# Originalton kommt nicht beim Pc an



## holly91 (6. August 2008)

hallo leute,

ich nehme meine musik seit 2 jahren mit meinem mac selber auf.
Bisher habe ich nur garage band verwendet aber will doch jetzt lieber
Final cut ( soundtrack pro ) nehmen. leider habe ich auch hier dasselbe problem
wie bei Garage band. wenn ich eine spur mit meinem Mischpult ( Helix board 12 Fire Wire )
aufzeichne und sie dabei auf dem Mischpullt abhöre, kommt am Ende nicht
der originalton an, wenn ich mir die aufnahme danach anhöre ).
Der Klang im Mischpult ist nämlich viel sauberer und vor allem habe ich Effekte
eingestellt, die für die aufnahme der wichtig sind^^
Dann sind die Effekte aufeinmal weg und der Ton ist nur noch halb so schön.
ich habe als input und output das mischpult genommen. 

könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen? ich habe jez schon so lange versucht das hinzukriegen
und will nicht mehr mit diesem blöden standartton den ich dann versuchen muss
über einstellungen am pc wieder zu machen. Dafür ist doch auch das mischpult eigentlich
da oder? dass der ton schon in guter qualität aufgenommen wird... 

vielen dank für antworten!


----------



## chmee (7. August 2008)

Nun, da ich diesen Mixer nicht kenne und auch nicht weiß, wie Du es verstöpselt hast, mach doch ein paar Angaben.

Wo sind Deine Instrumente/Mikros dran ?
Wieviele Eingänge/Ausgänge hast Du denn per Firewire ?
Woher kommen die Effekte ? Stecken im Mixer ? 
etc..

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (7. August 2008)

Dadurch das diese Firewire Pulte nur eine Kabelverbindung für Inputs / Outputs haben, muss man logischerweise das Routing der gewünschten Kanäle + Effekte intern im Pult vornehmen!

Ein paar mehr Detail wären von Vorteil um Tipss zur Problemlösung zu geben! 

Greetz


----------



## chmee (7. August 2008)

Man kann hier zB lesen, was für Schwächen die erste Version hatte. zB wurde das Signal für die Aufnahme im Rechner vor dem EQ abgegriffen, ergo landet auf dem Rechner immer der rohe Sound ohne EQ-Veränderung.

2. Das Effektboard ist auf dem Mixer, ergo wird er nicht im Rechner landen, wobei ich nicht weiss, ob man sie uU doch in den Rechner routen kann.

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (8. August 2008)

hmmm, aber die Summe wird doch bestimmt nicht nur auf die Boxen gegeben

Man muss doch sowas wie Effekt returns haben or somethin'


----------



## chmee (8. August 2008)

Das läßt sich sicherlich einstellen, aber man wird auch verhindern wollen, dass man gleich als Erstes ein Feedback erstellt, rein digital. Summe zum Rechner schicken finde ich eh nicht so schick.

mfg chmee

*Nachtrag : Man darf nicht vergessen, dass es ein Mixer für knapp 300 Euro ist. Dafür ist die Möglichkeit, 8 Eingangskanäle direkt digital in den Rechner zu schicken, schon sehr toll. Man kann für den Preis nicht alles haben. Da sollte man doch lieber mit nem Yamaha 01V oÄ arbeiten, wo man alles frei routen kann und die Erweiterung der Wahl einbaut.


----------



## sight011 (8. August 2008)

Hab neulich ein Metal Konzert mit 2x 01V gemischt! Die Dinegr haben eigentlich alles was man braucht! 

Klar, es gibt immer was besseres, aber da ist schon das notwendigste dabei


----------

